# Bear in timpooneke campground



## crawlnfool (May 2, 2008)

My sister and her husband went camping Thursday thru Yesterday Night and they stayed in the Timpooneke camp ground, and when they got up yesterday there was some very big tracks in camp around the tent and the table Well my bro inlaw took pics of them and then later that day they met up with my parents for a fishing trip to silver lake. When my parents got there they told my dad about the prints and showed the pics to my dad and my dad said he was like those are bear! Well they took a walk around a few other empty camps and they were full of bear tracks also. Well they packed up and left last night about 5 or so and never said anything to anyone(STUPID). Well we were listening to the police scanner last night when a call came thru that the Timpooneke campground host had a couple bears in camp. We listened for a bit about them trying to track them down but never did hear much about what happened. Im wondering if it is going to be a bad year again for bears?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Imagine, Bears in the woods! :roll:


----------



## crawlnfool (May 2, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> Imagine, Bears in the woods! :roll:


ya who would have thought :roll: Amazing huh :roll:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd sue the DWR for sure! :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

This made the news last night (Monday) (not sure if it's the same place) Fox 13 Jodie Saland said they were camping at Smith and Morehouse over the weekend...the camp host went around to all the campsites to inform folks them they had a couple of bears in the camp that earlier...DWR spokesman indicated it was normal for this time of year and also that these were juvenile bears. DWR advise keep your trash picked up and properly disposed of, food put away and stored away from campsite and don't keep food in tents (duh). :wink: :wink:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

crawlnfool wrote, "Im wondering if it is going to be a bad year again for bears?"

Wrong question! Should be: I'm wondering if it is going to be a bad year again for STUPID people around bears? Bears are just doing what they've always done, looking for the quickest and easiest meal they can find without risking their lives. The key is to make it so hard and risky for them to find a meal around people that they look elsewhere. That's why we need to secure the food in our campsites and that's why they need to be hunted. If people are dangerous, they'll avoid us.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Smith and Moorehouse and Timpanooke are not near each other. Timpanooke is near where the fatal bear attack last year occured. Was it only one or did both campgrounds have bruin visitors?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Doc said:


> Smith and Moorehouse and Timpanooke are not near each other. Timpanooke is near where the fatal bear attack last year occured. Was it only one or did both campgrounds have bruin visitors?


All's I know is that Jodie the weather gal stated her family camped at S&M last weekend and yes bears were sighted in and/or close to the S&M campground...don't know about the Timpanooke sightings. :wink: :wink:


----------



## fishbate (Jan 18, 2008)

Over the weekend there was bear activity at Timpanookee, I dropped girls off at Mutual Dell (which is just below Timanookee) this morning and the camp host there mentioned that and is enforcing safe bear camping . Personally I am more afraid of cow moose with young then bears.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> This made the news last night (Monday) (not sure if it's the same place) Fox 13 Jodie Saland said they were camping at Smith and Morehouse over the weekend...the camp host went around to all the campsites to inform folks them they had a couple of bears in the camp that earlier...DWR spokesman indicated it was normal for this time of year and also that these were juvenile bears. DWR advise keep your trash picked up and properly disposed of, food put away and stored away from campsite and don't keep food in tents (duh). :wink: :wink:


I saw this also. I feel bad for the family that lost there child to the bear attack last year, but I don't agree with them suing the DWR. :x We are in their country, that is the risk we take, that is why you always carry bear protection, A GUN! JMO


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

In the 70s there were no regulations about shooting bear at all, and there were no injuries from bears. they were afraid of people.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> crawlnfool wrote, "Im wondering if it is going to be a bad year again for bears?"
> 
> Wrong question! Should be: I'm wondering if it is going to be a bad year again for STUPID people around bears? Bears are just doing what they've always done, looking for the quickest and easiest meal they can find without risking their lives. The key is to make it so hard and risky for them to find a meal around people that they look elsewhere. That's why we need to secure the food in our campsites and that's why they need to be hunted. If people are dangerous, they'll avoid us.


+1


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The bears are just weeding out the stupid people. There should be 100 signs in every camp ground saying "You are in the mountains which is home to wild animals. Please use your head and clean up after yourself slob!"


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> *The bears are just weeding out the stupid people*. There should be 100 signs in every camp ground saying "You are in the mountains which is home to wild animals. Please use your head and clean up after yourself slob!"


I would like you to tell that to the parents faces of that kid that was killed by the bear last year! I do agree with you that we are in the wild and there are wild animals. I already stated my dislike for the fact that they are thinking of sueing, but I would never call a little kids that got killed by a bear "stupid."


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Who is the most stupid, the guy who stumbles on to a bear, or the guy who thinks the kid who was eaten by a bear got what he had coming to him because he shouldn't have been there.
Like I said before, when we hunted bear they were afraid of us.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The parents of the kid was stupid because here they were right next to him and surely the kid would have screamed when he was being dragged off by the bear and yet they were to drunk to even notice that he was gone or even heard him scream. I work with a co-worker who personally knows the family of the poor kid. Maybe saying that the bears a weeding out stupid people was a little harsh, but no one can blame the bears for attacking people when humans create a perfect feeding grounds for bears. Campgrounds are the best way to bear bait.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I work with a co-worker


No kidding?  Not trying to lighten the subject. Just thought the redundancy of this was a little funny.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Theres no doubt that the majority of the population feel for the family and the young boy who got killed by the bear last year. 

On the other hand.....................People need to realize that we are going into THEIR HOMES! Be smart........"They didn't warn us that there were bears in the area....." Ummmm.....HELLO!!!!! You are in the mountains, where else would you see a frickin bear? Anyone knows, or should know, that whenever you go into the mountains you have a chance of encountering a wild animal that may or may not hurt you....................Come on people, is society really that dumb?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.kutv.com/content/news/topnew ... b9fce6548d


----------

